# Simon Cowell



## Blake Bowden (Aug 18, 2009)

Humm...notice anything?


----------



## owls84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are you serious? I wonder if that is his.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 18, 2009)

dang blocked


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2009)

that doesn't stand out at all...


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2009)

there is one hole in this story though... they don't use the G in europe, iirc.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Do I notice anything???? Yeah, his life jacket is not properly secured...what else is there?


----------



## JTM (Aug 18, 2009)

it would also seem as if the buckles are messed up (not put on correctly).


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 18, 2009)

JTM said:


> they don't use the G in europe, iirc.



Maybe it is a "C," for "Cowell.":beer:


----------



## owls84 (Aug 18, 2009)

Hmmm, I can't quite make it out but is that a double sheet bend knot or the double overhand? I can't tell.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 18, 2009)

JTM said:


> there is one hole in this story though... they don't use the G in europe, iirc.



According to the story that goes along with the picture, he was in Barbados.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, plus it's not a photoshop pic. You can search "Simon Cowell+jet ski" and you'll see numerous shots that include the S&C.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 18, 2009)

blake said:


> Yeah, plus it's not a photoshop pic. You can search "Simon Cowell+jet ski" and you'll see numerous shots that include the S&C.



True. That's what I did.  My guess is that it is rented (or borrowed) from a mason down there.


----------

